# Beck (the musician) type?



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok, so I know we all kinda are, but this guy is WEIRD. He is hilarious and brilliant, but he is strange. I'm not sure how to even begin to type him considering how strange he really is. A couple interviews/things:
















I know there's introversion there, and I think an N, but I'm not positive. Anyone care to share? A few songs, too:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I've seen him typed infp. Beck is a great musician.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

INFJ is my guess.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

ISFP surely?


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Infp


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

I know I'm late, but how people? He screams Ne for me, following Beck's work I see a huge difference between albuns, totally out of the box singles, with excerpts from all kinds of genres and existing songs, nonsense lyrics at first, you have to make connections to understand them. He thinks before answering, I'd guess introverted; the most absurd thing for me is consider him F... T's can have feelings too, Beck says about feelings in eccentric ways and metaphors and in the subtext; and in my opinion he is a P simply for making so much changes, not going with the same he previously did, he has a historic of moving from city to city, he was always from the ''stoners'' gang, a slouch. My conclusion, INTP.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Jenko said:


> I know I'm late, but how people? He screams Ne for me, following Beck's work I see a huge difference between albuns, totally out of the box singles, with excerpts from all kinds of genres and existing songs, nonsense lyrics at first, you have to make connections to understand them. He thinks before answering, I'd guess introverted; the most absurd thing for me is consider him F... T's can have feelings too, Beck says about feelings in eccentric ways and metaphors and in the subtext; and in my opinion he is a P simply for making so much changes, not going with the same he previously did, he has a historic of moving from city to city, he was always from the ''stoners'' gang, a slouch.


He's one of my favorites and I've always seen him as a thinker too, probably an INTP.


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

I love Beck!

He's definitely Ne in my opinion. I would peg either INTP or INFP.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Jenko said:


> the most absurd thing for me is consider him F... T's can have feelings too.


Why is it absurd to think he's a feeler? His lyrics seem very Fi charged to me. The rest is rather Ne-aux obvious.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Luke the Turner said:


> Why is it absurd to think he's a feeler? His lyrics seem very Fi charged to me. The rest is rather Ne-aux obvious.


_Sea Change _is very much Fi, but he always seems hesitant to express his real feelings.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> _Sea Change _is very much Fi, but he always seems hesitant to express his real feelings.


Exactly. Fi-doms.

You know, I think it's very hard to see the difference between dominant Fi and inferior Fe if you're looking from the outside (if you have Fi, you _know_ you have Fi), but you can take some hints with Beck.

I really haven't heard any song that doesn't show his feelings. Even with the Ne wordplay, irony and irreverence, you can see it is still there. Loser itself seems like an Fi-Ne manual for me -- "I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?" - Fi: I'm a loser, I don't give a shit - Ne: twist it, put something unexpected, mock the seriousness of it. The whole song is like this

Pay No Mind too.

Volcano and Broken Drum are songs where his Fi shines through in my opinion. It expresses his feelings, but it is hidden, very hidden. Ne helps to hide it. Ne helps to show it. You can always see the introverted functions through the extroverted functions. Here you can see Fi through Ne.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

great artist
intp seems autistic or aspergers alittle ?

the way he describes art is how i see the world


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

INTP, enneagram 4


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

INFP

He seems to have thay dry humor that's often associated with Ti, but I agree with many people here that he seems like Fi. Perhaps one who doesn't take himself too seriously. Hence why I go with INFP instead of ISFP. Ne/Si tends to be more lax, Se/Ni tends to be more intense.


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

He's an ISFP. Sea change album = a lot of Fi dom observations and sadness. Expressed in a way that was purely for him (Fi)


----------

